# Going to NOLA!



## VegasBella (Jan 2, 2016)

We're going to New Orleans the week before Mardi Gras! My husband's friend is leaving town and wanted someone to come watch his house and dogs. We're excited to take our son to NOLA for the first time and to experience the parades with him! 

Our plan is to watch Barkus on our first day  We think he will love it! If you don't know, Barkus is the spoof of Baccus. Barkus is a dog parade and as expected, New Orleanians know how to do it right with fantastic costumes etc. 

Then we'll do a swamp tour or similar (recommendations welcome). And we'll explore the French Market. Later in the week we'll catch some of the big deal parades and hopefully catch a parade by Mardi Gras Indians. 

Then we'll head home before the city gets flooded with tourists.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 2, 2016)

Have a great time… I leave on the 15th for my trip at QH and I'm very excited.




VegasBella said:


> We're going to New Orleans the week before Mardi Gras! My husband's friend is leaving town and wanted someone to come watch his house and dogs. We're excited to take our son to NOLA for the first time and to experience the parades with him!
> 
> Our plan is to watch Barkus on our first day  We think he will love it! If you don't know, Barkus is the spoof of Baccus. Barkus is a dog parade and as expected, New Orleanians know how to do it right with fantastic costumes etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Have a good time! How old is your son? There are plenty of things to do for young ones too.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 3, 2016)

Bailey#1 said:


> Have a good time! How old is your son? There are plenty of things to do for young ones too.



He's six


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 3, 2016)

My experience with NOLA parades are: LITTLE kids in the crowd are treated like royalty ... be sure he has a hat or tee shirt showing something relevant to "that" parade ... like a tee shirt with him and his dog printed on it for Barkus ...(or grandma's dog, etc). 

I have seen guys on the floats ... point to a little kid, shake the trinket, throw it and if the kid doesn't catch it, the "guy throwing" motions for it to go to the kid and the CROWD starts saying, "Give it to the kid". But if that doesn't work, the guy on the float will try to throw a replacement.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Here is a good site for kids stuff to do.
http://www.neworleanskids.com/attractions-for-kids.html#audubon-zoo


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe instead of (or in addition to) the swamp tour, your kidlet might like the Zoo, the Aquarium, and/or the Children's Museum. You might also want to take him to Cafe du Monde for a beignet and hot chocolate (they have coffee with chicory for you). How about a horse drawn carriage tour? I bet he'd like that, too! 

I read a good idea about taking a young child to parades, or any crowded area. Write your cell phone number on your child's arm or on the part of his palm leading from the thumb to the palm (that isn't an area that rubs off real easy). That way, if he *does* get lost, he won't panic if he forgets your phone number! It is a good idea to decide on a meeting place near where you are standing and point that out, too. And then ask him about it ten minutes later, etc. I know you'll tell him that the police are his friends if he gets lost, too. You know, if you prepare, nothing will happen and you'll have the best time ever!

Fern



VegasBella said:


> We're going to New Orleans the week before Mardi Gras! My husband's friend is leaving town and wanted someone to come watch his house and dogs. We're excited to take our son to NOLA for the first time and to experience the parades with him!
> 
> Our plan is to watch Barkus on our first day  We think he will love it! If you don't know, Barkus is the spoof of Baccus. Barkus is a dog parade and as expected, New Orleanians know how to do it right with fantastic costumes etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 5, 2016)

Definitely do the Audubon combo ticket, or skip the zoo if you don't want the long walk. The Insectarium is right down the block from QH and right on canal. It is fantastic. It is my favorite of the three since zoos and aquariums are more common than an insectarium.  It is in the federal building so it has federal building security entrance and restrictions but it is not "publicly" connected to the rest of the building.

The WWII museum is awesome but a little above a 6 yr old. The new campaign sections are really neat.


----------



## Restrain (Jan 5, 2016)

Just be careful and aware.  We have been going down there for years, and have found NOLA to be more dangerous.  Fewer cops, and the French Quarter business owners now fund armed response units in the Quarter, getting to reports of trouble way before the police.  

So watch where you walk, especially after dark.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 6, 2016)

Restrain said:


> Just be careful and aware.  We have been going down there for years, and have found NOLA to be more dangerous.  Fewer cops, and the French Quarter business owners now fund armed response units in the Quarter, getting to reports of trouble way before the police.
> 
> So watch where you walk, especially after dark.



Things have apparently changed in the last year. I was just there Christmas week and there was a very comfortable police presence in the FQ. Last year that was not the case. Last year we were approached at least once per evening by smooth talking and fast walking pan handlers with no police in sight. This year we were not approached even once. For me it is now much less of an issue but it always helps to be aware no matter where you are.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I was there 12/14 and I didn't see anything unusual. But I lived in the NYC area in the 1960's and 1970's.  I will be back to NOLA in March, I will keep my head up!


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes we know NOLA is dangerous. My husband used to live there. The crime is a big reason he doesn't live there any more. Police presence doesn't actually make me feel safer. 

I usually put a wristband on my son with my phone number when we travel. I've also written my number on him with a sharpie. So far we've never needed it but it's a good reminder to do with littles for travel or events. 

The new suggestion is not to teach kids to go to police or uniformed people if they're lost but rather to go to a woman who has kids. Statistically, she's least likely to be a predator and she's most likely to help. (Men often shy away from helping kids because they're worried they'll be perceived as a predator. Sad but true)

I like the idea of having him wear parade-related t-shirt. I'll try to arrange that. I thought of renting him a parade ladder seat but I think he'll have more fun if he's not confined to a chair. 

We won't do the zoo. But he wants to see an alligator hence the swamp tour. I'm fairly certain he will enjoy a swamp tour. Children's museum is a good idea  thanks

We have to get King cake while we're there. My son is already asking about it (we usually buy or make one during Carnival). 

Excited


----------



## vacationdoc (Jan 7, 2016)

*Have you considered being a Barkus volunteer?*

The web address for Barkus volunteer info is 

http://www.barkus.org/volunteers

I've volunteered at past parades and the krewe marshalls t-shirt they give you is great.


----------



## lizap (Jan 7, 2016)

I thought I remembered you living here.  Inner city NOLA has always been dangerous, but as you know, it is one of the great U.S. cities.  



VegasBella said:


> Yes we know NOLA is dangerous. My husband used to live there. The crime is a big reason he doesn't live there any more. Police presence doesn't actually make me feel safer.
> 
> I usually put a wristband on my son with my phone number when we travel. I've also written my number on him with a sharpie. So far we've never needed it but it's a good reminder to do with littles for travel or events.
> 
> ...


----------

